# Vidanta, PV, second thoughts, still here ADVISE



## Solski (Feb 7, 2016)

I don't know how it happened but me and my girlfriend purchased a timeshare with Vidanta 100 years 2 weeks with 2 extra weeks that upon researching are so confusing my head is spinning.

I'm still on property (purchased yesterday) what's best way to rescind stop this contract .  She put down on credit card should she call now.  Should I just go over to office and tell them to cancel 

Are main reason for buying was ability to exchange for other properties world wide particularly Europe .  But SFX. Has very little too offer

She used a timeshare she owned as down omg the presentation just went on and on and on totally word down and spent


----------



## Solski (Feb 7, 2016)

Can't find ANY reference to rescinding on any of the sales paperwork they gave me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junaella (Feb 7, 2016)

Read the 1st sticky thread on this forum. I'm new here and learned a lot from browsing the threads. Is it a TS in Mexico?


----------



## Solski (Feb 7, 2016)

I found the clause and it also said bring paperwork to office so I'm still here will do that wish for best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 7, 2016)

At minimum, you will need a written letter stating that you wish to rescind the contract.  It must be signed by both yourself and your girlfriend.  It should be dated and contain the contract information.  If you are handing it in person along with the materials get a receipt.  If their is an owners services area, go there instead of the sales department.  Do not talk to sales they will try to talk you out of it and bombard you with additional offers.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2016)

Expect much pressure from them if you express a wish to rescind. Expect 'special deals'. Expect 'your reason isn't good enough'.

If it gets too rough for you to deal with, there is a PROFECO (the Mexican consumer affairs office that deals with timeshare sales) office there. I don't know exactly where it is, but it seems to me that I read a post that said it was near the PV airport somewhere. I'll try to get a phone number so you can ask them.

Here it is: The Profeco has a dedicated office to assist non-Mexicans who are already outside the country, the Conciliation a Extranjeros. You can reach them by email at extranjeros@profeco.gob.mx or by phone at one of the following numbers:
 (0155) 52 11 17 23,
 (0155) 56 25 67 00,
 (01 800) 46 88 722 

Good luck. Just don't give them any chance. Be strong. You don't have to provide a reason. Just tell them that you need to study the contract and get advice from trusted advisors who have no skin in the game. For now you want to rescind. Period.

Jim


----------



## Solski (Feb 7, 2016)

You guys thanks so much I will let you know how it goes -/ sure messes with the vacation mood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2016)

Solski said:


> You guys thanks so much I will let you know how it goes -/ sure messes with the vacation mood



Yup. Sure does.

I did a Vida presentation last month. Their BIG deal was that "if not used, you don't have to pay Maintenance fees" I countered that with, "Well, if I DON'T buy, I don't have to pay MF either, and I can rent anywhere in Mexico for a hundred years for less than their buy-in price" They have no answer.

Keep us informed. 

Be prepared to be treated like a pariah by the salesweasels after you get the rescission behind you.

Jim


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 7, 2016)

*tschwa2 is giving you good info /. other TUG threads say same*



tschwa2 said:


> At minimum, you will need a written letter stating that you wish to rescind the contract.  It must be signed by both yourself and your girlfriend.  It should be dated and contain the contract information.  If you are handing it in person along with the materials get a receipt.  If their is an owners services area, go there instead of the sales department.  Do not talk to sales they will try to talk you out of it and bombard you with additional offers.



The owner service / contract dept for Vidanta is professional and will do what you ask 
You will get pitched improvements or a better price etc. but  if you say no - it is not what you want ( more than once to more than one person ) you will accomplish your goal .Consider it like returning clothes that you bought but decided did not fit your style .

The reason for doing  your rescinding on site is that you know it is done . 
Doing it by mail ( with a receipt ) means you do not have to talk to anyone - but you may keep worrying during the rest of your vacation .

Your choice

If you read other TUG threads in the Mexican TS forum 
Visa/ Vidanta / Mayan  you will get more information - if needed


----------



## mikenk (Feb 8, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The owner service / contract dept for Vidanta is professional and will do what you ask
> You will get pitched improvements or a better price etc. but  if you say no - it is not what you want ( more than once to more than one person ) you will accomplish your goal .Consider it like returning clothes that you bought but decided did not fit your style .
> 
> The reason for doing  your rescinding on site is that you know it is done .
> Doing it by mail ( with a receipt ) means you do not have to talk to anyone - but you may keep worrying during the rest of your vacation .



I agree; do it on site with a member services contracts person and get a receipt that you did. I have found dealing with the contracts people very professional - as opposed to the sales people.

Mike


----------



## Solski (Feb 9, 2016)

*SFX*

My friend purchased A timeshare from the Vidanta.  Part of her goal was to be able to exchange it. My research shows that SFX does not seem to have as many options as interval. I'm worried for her.   Also it's unclear what her exchange fees will be with Vidanta  not to mention what the heck are Vidanta weeks.  Sigh I think she should rescind but she is holding out while time is running out.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Feb 9, 2016)

No cure for stupid. .accept and move on.. especially if they won't listen to reason. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 9, 2016)

If she is within her rescission period, please have her rescind!  Trading into a Vidanta property is very easy, and renting is cheaper than owning there.

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes, SFX has far fewer resorts to exchange into, and one can rent at Vidanta  (or other Mexican resorts easily and cheaply) She absolutely should rescind. She has just one chance to do that or be faced with maintenance and membership fees unt
She should look for a TS on the resale market il she can find someone to give it to, and their transfer fees are huge. They are VERY difficult to sell.

She should look for a resale TS that exchanges through I.I. or RCI if her intention is to exchange.

Jim


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 9, 2016)

Some people love SFX and would not switch back to RCI or II if you paid them.  It works well for some people.  I wouldn't buy anywhere retail hoping that SFX or any other exchange company would work for me without doing extensive research.  

Buying resale Vidanta isn't really an option because of the way they structure their contracts.  There are lots of happy Vidanta owners but I haven't heard of any happy owners who bought retail with the intention of exchanging elsewhere most of the time.  Those end up being the unhappy owners.  There are Vida owners that exchange on a regular basis here on TUG.  I get the impression that they either picked up resale contracts back when there ones without the present restrictions or purchased long enough ago that they are at peace with their purchase.  It seems to me that there are no new retail buyers that bought with the intention of traveling elsewhere that are happy or even satisfied with the purchase and exchanges as a whole.


----------



## presley (Feb 9, 2016)

Please let your friend know that buying a timeshare to be able to make exchanges can be done for the buy in cost of $1. Have her look at the Bargain Basement here. Some don't even cost $1.


----------



## Solski (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm heading downstairs to find out where contracts is. Wish me luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen G (Feb 10, 2016)

Best wishes! Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Solski (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks -- have to go back 900 am tomorrow but everyone was nice.  Still I'm sweating it till its done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 10, 2016)

Solski said:


> Thanks -- have to go back 900 am tomorrow but everyone was nice.  Still I'm sweating it till its done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you wait until tomorrow you will be past your 5 day rescind period. 

They are trying to screw you. 

Go back today and demand to see someone and hand in your rescind letter.


----------



## Solski (Feb 10, 2016)

We bought on Saturday ??? Tomorrow Thursday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 10, 2016)

Just in case they are trying to delay you until the rescission period has expired (would they do that- YOU BET), get a letter in to the mail TODAY that says, something like:

I/We wish to rescind and cancel contract #______________ Dated __/02/2016.

Signed__________ Husband
Signed__________ Wife


It really doesn't need to be anything more complex than this to show your intention. Get it hand cancelled if you can't send it by whatever the Mexican equivalent to Certified Mail is.

Don't delay. This means tens of thousands of dollars to you. A little inconvenience is worth the peace of mind.

Jim


----------



## lorribarnes (Feb 10, 2016)

We did this in Cabo and you have to send dhl within 5 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solski (Feb 10, 2016)

Contract says five business days signed Saturday Sunday is considered non-business day so Thursday is good also contracts assured me by making appointment I was also covered. This is miserable stress to have vacation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solski (Feb 10, 2016)

We are still at the resort


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 10, 2016)

Solski said:


> Contract says five business days signed Saturday Sunday is considered non-business day so Thursday is good also contracts assured me by making appointment I was also covered. This is miserable stress to have vacation.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't believe anything they tell you, unless you have it in writing. Making an appointment is not the same as notice of cancellation! To be safe, drop off a letter today. It can be very simple, with language as suggested by Jim.


----------



## Solski (Feb 10, 2016)

We rescind tomorrow in person made appt!!   Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Feb 10, 2016)

Solski said:


> We rescind tomorrow in person made appt!!   Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's better if you mail in the cancellation. They won't let you leave the "appointment" until they talk you into keeping it.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 10, 2016)

Solski said:


> We rescind tomorrow in person made appt!!   Thanks
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm glad you posted your question in time. You are a good friend.

Do NOT go in person. Do NOT call. They will keep your friend there, and sweeten the deal with worthless add-ons (free RCI weeks, free points, etc), as long as it takes to pressure her into keeping the timeshare.

Just have her place a letter of rescission in the mail TODAY.


----------



## Solski (Feb 11, 2016)

Waiting for contracts person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solski (Feb 11, 2016)

Does Vidanta really take ownership of traded timeshares


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 11, 2016)

Why do you have one you want to "trade in"?
They work with a company that you have to pay another $599-799 to that company and then they try to dispose of it. They often get it done  but sometimes they don't and you could end up with both the old and new timeshare.

This is why you didn't need to have an appointment.  You had an appointment with someone in sales.  They are trying to rope you back in.  All the same reasons not to buy still apply.  Hopefully you gave them the rescind letter and are done.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 11, 2016)

Solski said:


> Does Vidanta really take ownership of traded timeshares



In a word- no. They might put some high end (hotel based- Marriott, Hyatt, Hilton) ones in their inventory for internal exchanges, but generally, they turn them over to a shady third party disposal outfit that puts them on eBay for a buck.

This 'trade-in' ruse it just a trick to make people think they are getting something for an unwanted TS that they are paying MF on. Then they can lie people into paying tens of thousands for one of theirs.

REALLY- Just DHL a rescission letter. You'll sleep better. Vida is stringing you along. They are playing you like a trophy trout.

Jm


----------



## Solski (Feb 11, 2016)

So far ok kinda slow the might have thought about talking us into staying but my friend is pretty worked up. Filling out feedback form


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solski (Feb 11, 2016)

Omg signed paperwork processing taking a long time it's like there payback for cancelling lady is not pleasant but I feel very assured that it is cancelled .  Though they have made us feel like we list the golden egg. Ugh. Never again!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solski (Feb 11, 2016)

Well still here over an hour but they processing credit card omg they can be horrible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solski (Feb 11, 2016)

Fading there selling me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solski (Feb 11, 2016)

Omg I feel like such a sap they sold us destino unlimited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solski (Feb 11, 2016)

I am so upset we agreed to destini unlimited and they lied and I'm exhausted with people and feel so stupid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 11, 2016)

Don't beat yourself up!  Remember that they are professionals at giving the high-pressure sales pitches to the common vacationer.  Give yourself credit for questioning what you signed and rescinding while you still could.  We see lots of people that come here long after the sales pitch and are stuck.

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 11, 2016)

Solski said:


> they sold us destino unlimited



What it this?


----------



## Solski (Feb 11, 2016)

A vacation club  omg I'm totally upset they are going to see a fat white woman go spastic I'm so angry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solski (Feb 11, 2016)

Well I go back again just feel stupid and exhausted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen G (Feb 11, 2016)

You should still be able to rescind that. Are they telling you you can't?


----------



## Solski (Feb 11, 2016)

Got it rescinded got my refund for timeshare and then vacation club think I scared them last thing they want is someone going hysterical. Ing what a stressor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 11, 2016)

We told you to do it by mail. And that if you tried to do it in person that it would be Extreme pressure, and that even if successful, you will be treated as a pariah.

Didn't believe us, huh? Thought it would be easy to just drop by the desk on the way to the pool, huh?

Now. If you aren't totally scared off, stick around. Learn what you need to know. Rent a few different TS systems. Stay away from Mexican ones, and Westgate. If, and really- it's a BIG if- you want to buy, buy resale. But honestly, at the rate MFs are going up, you can rent for about the same price, with nearly zero buy-in cost.

Now go enjoy what's left of your vacation. Have a beer. Or a margarita. You deserve it.

Jim


----------



## Solski (Feb 11, 2016)

Got myself a Bottle of rum. Lol thanks to all I know I made it more difficult on myself. Good thing though is I'm now a member of tugs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 12, 2016)

Solski said:


> Well I go back again just feel stupid and exhausted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sounds like you went back and talked to sales again and they sold her/you on something else?  (Perhaps you didn't have a chance to see the previous warnings.)  DO NOT GO BACK TO SALES.  Either go to Customer Service and insist both transactions be completely cancelled, or--better yet--mail a rescission (cancellation notice) immediately.  As long as the letter is dated prior the the end of the 5-day rescission period, you will be fine. 

The rescission instructions should be in the contract--if you cannot find them, go to Customer Service.  Don't delay on this.

Best of luck.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 12, 2016)

*Glad you accomplished your goal*



T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The owner service / contract dept for Vidanta is professional and will do what you ask
> You will get pitched improvements or a better price etc. but  if you say no - it is not what you want ( more than once to more than one person ) you will accomplish your goal .Consider it like returning clothes that you bought but decided did not fit your style .
> 
> The reason for doing  your rescinding on site is that you know it is done .
> ...



Personal opinion - Even after reading all the posts since I wrote this - I would still do it it person --because --worrying if the post office burnt down  at the same time that I lost my wallet with the receipt would give me worse anxiety .

But that is me 
others may prefer the mail route
*****
A good ending in any case 
And a new. TUG member who saved themselves  $$$


----------



## Solski (Feb 12, 2016)

Alls good got refund and a good lesson.   Will say the Vidanta grand Mayan crew on me .... But I've learned I'm not ready to attempt to buy a timeshare 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 12, 2016)

*Good news from OP -a new and now more knowledgeable Tugger*



Solski said:


> Alls good got refund and a good lesson.   Will say the Vidanta grand Mayan crew on me .... But I've learned I'm not ready to attempt to buy a timeshare
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AS MANY A TUG POSTER HAS SAID
Great Resorts / Great Staff 

"Interesting " Sales process 

Contracts Dept honours what is in writing
and does so professionally


----------



## mikenk (Feb 12, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Personal opinion - Even after reading all the posts since I wrote this - I would still do it it person --because --worrying if the post office burnt down  at the same time that I lost my wallet with the receipt would give me worse anxiety .
> 
> But that is me
> others may prefer the mail route
> ...



I Totally agree; I would never trust the mail approach. While the sales staff at Vidanta are indeed generally lying slimeballs, the member services people, who you rescind with, have always been straight forward with me. They honor the contract as worded including rescinding.

I have also found by rescinding, you do open up other negotiations as to possibilities. While I originally bought resale, I have gone through the process over several years to negotiate what I now have and am quite happy with. However, you have to escape the clutches of the trained sales folks, and get member services folks in the loop. The Vidanta contracts can be amazingly flexible compared to others.

Every time I go, I do the update and go through the process of negotiation. Realistically, you are totally in charge due to the 5 days for rescinding. Yea, I waste about 3 hours each trip but am always looking how to make my vacation dollars go further. 

Mike


----------



## hellolani (Feb 12, 2016)

mikenk said:


> I Totally agree; I would never trust the mail approach. While the sales staff at Vidanta are indeed generally lying slimeballs, the member services people, who you rescind with, have always been straight forward with me. They honor the contract as worded including rescinding.
> 
> I have also found by rescinding, you do open up other negotiations as to possibilities. While I originally bought resale, I have gone through the process over several years to negotiate what I now have and am quite happy with. However, you have to escape the clutches of the trained sales folks, and get member services folks in the loop. The Vidanta contracts can be amazingly flexible compared to others.
> 
> ...



Mike I would love to be a fly on the wall when you go for your 3 hours to hear the questions you ask during the update.  I actually enjoy presentations and learning about different resort systems and amenities for future trades / resales.  There is no better tutorial for how to use a system basics than the sales presentation.  Right now trading in on shoulder season is working well for us but as the kids get into school we may start to need spring break and Xmas weeks, so I'd love to know what is the most economical and smart way to get to GL level on those weeks.


----------



## drguy (Feb 12, 2016)

hellolani said:


> Mike I would love to be a fly on the wall when you go for your 3 hours to hear the questions you ask during the update.  I actually enjoy presentations and learning about different resort systems and amenities for future trades / resales.  There is no better tutorial for how to use a system basics than the sales presentation.  Right now trading in on shoulder season is working well for us but as the kids get into school we may start to need spring break and Xmas weeks, so I'd love to know what is the most economical and smart way to get to GL level on those weeks.


Christmas and Holy Weeks are excluded from most Vida contracts.  They are available, but at a substantial cost.
Vidanta keeps track of the amount of cash that has been paid for the account and that is how they set the price for an upgrade.  If you buy resale from someone that has spent a lot of cash on the unit, you get the benefit.
A couple of years ago, we were told that Vidanta was opening a resale unit to sell units that had been traded in for houses and to "help" the elderly that are no longer able to use the resorts.  Not sure if that ever happened.


----------



## mcgugant1 (Feb 13, 2016)

*One more thing to prepare for*

One of the tricks that was done to us this year, was the surprise.  Basically after you are refunded and relaxed, the next day they charge your credit card again for much more than your original purchase.  I recommend cancelling your card immediately OR contacting the card provider to not allow that company to bill you for anything.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 13, 2016)

*Why ?What For? ( credit card  charge ) - Please explain- your post is incomplete !!*



mcgugant1 said:


> One of the tricks that was done to us this year, was the surprise.  Basically after you are refunded and relaxed, the next day they charge your credit card again for much more than your original purchase.  I recommend cancelling your card immediately OR contacting the card provider to not allow that company to bill you for anything.



Did you purchase and resind ?

Did you get discounts and deals and then fail to show up for a booked presentation ? 

After you explain the issue  - please tell this forum what resolved the issue .

Thank you  - 
T - Dot - Traveller
********
I am booked for a presentation and would like to gain information before attending


----------



## mikenk (Feb 13, 2016)

mcgugant1 said:


> One of the tricks that was done to us this year, was the surprise.  Basically after you are refunded and relaxed, the next day they charge your credit card again for much more than your original purchase.  I recommend cancelling your card immediately OR contacting the card provider to not allow that company to bill you for anything.



Thats a new one on me; doesn't fit any of the experiences I have ever had or heard about. Your allocation is that they are openly stealing from your credit card account. I would also like more detail.

My experience is that they will promise things verbally that never make it into the contract; certainly unethical but not illegal as the contract you sign is the legal agreement.


----------



## poocooms (Feb 13, 2016)

*Easiest way to cance*

I think that the only way to cancel your purchase is to give them a letter as soon as possible and immediately contact you credit card company to refute the charge


----------



## therese (Feb 14, 2016)

With Vindanta I they gave me 5 days to rescind the deal.  I called and told them I wanted to rescind the deal.  But definitely put in writing.  If you really want to own they will come back with an alternate price.  Which I must say was very good just the down payment.   I still wanted to own in the timeshare system and they promised they would take the two timeshares that I owned with high maintenance fees off my hands (Harborside and Westin Mission Hills) which it appears they have.  So for me it was a win, win since they were able to get rid of the other two timeshares for me.  But since I am not a very trusting person of timeshare sales people I made sure to cancel the card that the payments were supposed to go on just in case.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 14, 2016)

therese said:


> I still wanted to own in the timeshare system and they promised they would take the two timeshares that I owned with high maintenance fees off my hands (Harborside and Westin Mission Hills) *which it appears they have.*


How do you know for sure? Have you gotten any kind of confirmation from those two resorts?


----------



## 1950panda (Feb 14, 2016)

*VISA has 14 day cooling off period for timeshare purchases*

Not sure if you saw the post I made about VISA.  Even though the cooling off period in Mexico is only 5 days, with VISA it is 14 days.  You do not need a reason.  You just have to show evidence that you asked them to rescind it.  For me with another contract that was an email.  I am currently at Grand Mayan and will be here three more weeks.  If you are still here and need help contact me.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 15, 2016)

*Problem with Valarta Gardens -- NOT Vidanta ***post by mcgugant1*



mcgugant1 said:


> One of the tricks that was done to us this year, was the surprise.  Basically after you are refunded and relaxed, the next day they charge your credit card again for much more than your original purchase.  I recommend cancelling your card immediately OR contacting the card provider to not allow that company to bill you for anything.



FYI - for all current and future readers of this thread .

I contacted mcgugant1 via a PM - and was told that the resort that did the unauthorized credit card charge was Valarta Gardens - NOT Vidanta  .

There is a extensive TUG thread started in 2014 - on the EXTREME scam situation(s) related to Valarta Gardens .

I hope this clarification is useful to all readers - including Karen Rose of Mayan /Vida /Vidanta


----------



## therese (Apr 24, 2016)

*vindanta*

I would just like to say if you really want it.  Rescind now, they will call and make it a done deal with just the downpayment.  I did this and that is what happened.  So if you like it rescind then they will bargain.  I bought to just get rid of two of my timeshares and after much concern I am happy to say they came through and both my high fee Starwood properties have been sold.


----------

